# Mill-Route Carving System



## KEVIN10 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for the instructions and video for the Mill-Route Carving System 
made by Progressive Technology Inc. of Houston, Texas some years ago. I would pay for any copying and mailing if you could help. 
Thanks-Kevin10. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

KEVIN10 said:


> Hi, I am looking for the instructions and video for the Mill-Route Carving System
> made by Progressive Technology Inc. of Houston, Texas some years ago. I would pay for any copying and mailing if you could help.
> Thanks-Kevin10. my e-mail is [email protected]


A Google search did not yield much, but this is what I found.

Mill-Route Conversion to CNC? - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum


----------

